# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  همزة الاستفهام في أَوَّل؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

* كيف تكتب كلمة(أَوَّل) عند إضافة همزة الاستفهام ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*فهل تكتب بهذا الشكل : أَأُؤَوِّلُ ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مسألة: إذا دَخَلَتْ همزة الاستفهام علَى ما أوَّله همزة قَطْع، وكانَتْ همزة القطعِ مضمومةً أو مكسورةً؛ فكيف تُكتَبُ همزةُ القَطْعِ؟
ثمَّةَ رأيانِ في المسألةِ:
الأوَّل:
أنَّه إذا دَخَلَتْ همزة الاستفهام على ما أوَّله همزة قطع، وكانَتْ همزةُ القطعِ مضمومةً أو مكسورةً؛ فإنَّ همزة القطع تبقى كما هي؛ فلا يتغيَّر رسمُها، ولا تتأثَّر بحركتِها نفسِها.
والآخَر:
أنَّ تلك الهمزة تُرسَم على حرفٍ يُجانِس حركتها نفسها؛ فتُرسَمُ على الواو إن كانَتْ مضمومةً، وعلى الياء إن كانَتْ مكسورةً.
قال ابنُ قُتَيْبة - - في « أدب الكاتب »:
( فإذا كانَتْ ألِفُ القطع مضمومةً ودَخَلَتْ عليها ألِف الاستفهام؛ نحو قولك: « أَؤُكْرِمُك »، « أَؤُعطيكَ »، أَؤُنَبِّئُكُم بِخَيرٍ مِّن ذَلِكُمْ ؛ قَلَبْتَ ألِفَ القطعِ في الكتابِ واوًا، على ذلك كتابُ المُصحَفِ، وإنْ شئتَ كَتَبْتَ ذلك بألِفَيْنِ على مذهب التَّحقيق، وهو أعجَبُ إليَّ.
وإذا كانَتْ ألِفُ القطع مكسورةً وَدَخَلَتْ عليها ألِف الاستفهام؛ نحو قولك: « أَئِنَّكَ ذاهبٌ »، « أئذا جئتُ أكْرَمْتَني »؛ قَلَبْتَ ألِفَ القطعِ ياءً، على ذلك كتابُ المُصحَفِ، وإنْ شئتَ كَتَبْتَ ذلك بألِفَيْنِ على مذهب التَّحقيق، وهو أعجَبُ إليَّ ) انتهى.
وقال السُّيوطيُّ - - في « همع الهوامع »:
( أمَّا ألِف القطع إذا وَقَعَتْ بعد همزة الاستفهام؛ فإنَّها لا تُحْذَفُ، بل تُصَوَّرُ بمجانس حَرَكتِها؛ لأنَّها حينئذٍ تُسهَّل على نحوه؛ فتُكْتَبُ ألفًا في نَحو: « أَأَسْجُدُ »، وياءً في نحو: « أَئِنَّكَ »، وواوًا في نحو: « أَؤُنزِلَ » ).
ثُمَّ قال:
( وجوَّز ابن مالكٍ كِتابة المكسورة والمضمومة بألفٍ، نحو: « أَإِنَّكَ »، « أَأُنزِلَ » ) انتهى.
وذَهَبَ عبد العليم إبراهيم - في كتابِهِ « الإملاء والتَّرقيم في الكتابة العربيَّة » - إلَى اعتبارِها همزةً متوسِّطةً؛ تُطبَّقُ عليها قواعد رسمِها؛ فتُرسمُ على ياءٍ في مثلِ: « أئذا »، وعلَى واوٍ في مثل: « أَؤُلْقِيَ ». وإليهِ ذَهَبَ - أيضًا - عبد السَّلام هارون في كتابِهِ « قواعد الإملاء ». ولَمْ يذكُرَا الرَّأيَ الآخَر.
وقالَ محمَّد شكري الفيومي في كتابه « قواعد الكتابة الإملائيَّة »: 
( والرَّأي أنْ تُكتَبَ الهمزتان على الألف؛ لأنَّها في أوَّل الكلمة، ودخول همزة الاستفهام لا يُؤثِّر في وضعها؛ فيُكتب هذا النَّوع - في غير القرآن - هكذا:
أَإِذا فَعَلْتَ ما عليكَ كُنتَ مقصِّرًا؟ 
أَأُؤَكِّد لكَ ذلك؟
أَإنذارٌ ذلك أم إعلام؟
أَأُقدِّم لك هديَّة؟
وهكذا ) انتهى.
وبالله التَّوفيق.
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1682

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## عمر راتب

أأوَّل 
و ذلك مثل قوله تعالى : "أأنتم أشد خلقا" "أأنت فعلت هذا"

و الله أعلم

----------

